# Ireland



## moncayomike (May 11, 2005)

My wife, myself and our soon to be delivered motorhome are planning a trip to Ireland during the summer.

Plese tell me of your expieriances, we will travel from Holyhead to ?????.

what are the best and cheapest times to travel, what must we see whilst we are there, and what are the sites like. Is Ireland wild camping friendly.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There is a useful article on wildcamping written by Carol Weaver in the Downloads section which may help.


----------

